# New Shaft For Microscope Support Stand.......



## brino (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi All,

I get spoiled at work because they have quality microscopes at the rework benches for soldering surface-mount components. Our typical resistors are "0402" size, that's 40 thou. by 20 thou. (1.0 mm × 0.5 mm). They are also great for finding and removing the inevitable metal slivers!

I recently stumbled across the exact same model at my local used-tool dealer; so I bought it!
It came with a small stand, but when I mentioned I wanted one with a longer arm he threw in a heavy, long-arm stand.

So the project is to make this microscope:



fit this stand:



That big stand weighs more then the old stand and microscope put together.

I needed enough clearance so that the knobs on the vertical dovetail of the microscope did not hit the knob on the stand. Also, I wanted to maintain a large height adjustment range to accommodate all kinds of items under the 'scope.

I sketched up a few ideas:




...and decided on the last one.

I decided to make it in two pieces rather than waste a bunch of material turning the 20mm section out of the >45mm diameter bar. I used a press fit to hold the 20mm shaft into the other section. Here's a shot of the part I made along with the raw stock it came from.....




Unfortunately, I was having sooooo much fun machining that I forgot to take many pictures during the actual work. However here's one shot of the big end still on the lathe. I turned it in the chuck with a tail-stock live centre. This picture was before it was drilled and bored for the press-fit.




Here it is installed between the heavy base and the microscope::



I had one small interference problem with one of the original SHCS for the rack when the vertical dovetail was cranked way up:



I just swapped that SHCS to a Philips head screw and got some clearance:




Still to do:
-I want to drill and tap the bottom small end so I can use a SHCS and washer so the 'scope cannot fall off the bottom end.
-I need to make some camera mounts and tubes to fit a camera to the third port

-brino


----------



## Franko (Jun 7, 2015)

Very cool, brino. I always wanted an inspection microscope.


----------



## brino (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks Franko!

I am still thinking about the camera for it. Would a small USB camera be easiest to try first, one with software support for still photos and video?
Or, should I jump right to trying to mount a digital-SLR on it.....hhhhhmmmm

-brino


----------



## Franko (Jun 7, 2015)

I have a USB microscope that works pretty good, but it desperately needs a stand. I think I'd rig that stand to hold several different instruments. You might use quick release camera mounts.

I really like the optical inspection scope.


----------



## bjornsh67 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hi,

It is a pretty good review of the one of the Amscope models at the site: http://www.technitoys.com/review-amscope-trinocular-boom-stereo-microscope/

The price range is affordable. 

I am consdiering to get something similar.

Bjorn


----------



## brino (Sep 6, 2015)

bjornsh67 said:


> It is a pretty good review of the one of the Amscope models at the site



That is a very in-depth review. 
The $500 ballpark is not bad either.
Thanks for posting!

On mine I got a LED ring installed, I just ordered an USB camera.
I'll post some examples pictures when I get it set-up.

-brino


----------

